# dro's



## Clogs (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi all, Im Frank / clogs...a Brit..living in deepest rural France.....a newbie 2 the site.....

I have a really nice J head that needs a rewire...so whilst doing this I'd like to fit a 3 axis dro kit....
But over here in Europe they cost not only an arm and a leg but most of the other one as well...hahaha...
So I'm looking 4 help sourcing the kit from a recomended supplier.....As with everything I guess it'll b Chinese
as nobody else makes stuff anymore, well at least for the hobby market...Can anybody recomend a direct supplier....from China ??????......
I'm not unhappy with a Chinese supplier at all, I just cant justify the cost of a Eu/Us made product and most definitely over here they would just b a rebadged Ch..item anyway....
I'll b looking forward 2 any replies.....it get's quite lonely here......believe it or not there's nobody around that's involved with this kind of hobby....mind u I've found a nice Dutch guy who's into antique cars.....he's always here getting stuff done....hahaha....
Thank's 4 looking....Frank / clogs


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 4, 2014)

Your best bet is to look on ebay. There are a couple of dealears from china


----------



## davidh (Oct 4, 2014)

igaging.com web site.   it appears they retail sell now.


----------



## itsallmememe (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Clogs,
 I just bought a bought a 2 and 3 axis dro with scales from Ditron or Chengdu Ditron Optics & Electronics Equipment Limited for the full company name for less then one 3 axis would cost in europe and that is including shipping.
 I found them excellent to deal with and I'm very happy with the dro's.
Another place to check out is alibaba.com on this site you can post your requirements and companies will email you with quotes but be prepared for lots of replies some of which might look like good value but aren't.  

Adrian


----------



## pilotlarry (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Frank,  I installed a 3 axis DRO about 5 months ago on my vertical Millrite (which machine is basically an undersized Bridgeport.)  After a lot of reading on line and communicating with others, I bought from a Chinese seller, through eBay.  The seller's eBay name is xiao1207, here's a link to a current ad for a setup kitted specifically for a Bridgeport: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-axis-digi...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item33844bc0f1

I found the seller very quick to answer questions I had before and after buying, the shipping was prompt and well packaged, and most important, the parts seem well made and function perfectly.  Good luck, I'll never go back willingly to a mill without DRO. -Lawrence, Seattle


----------



## darkzero (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup, I highly recommend xiao1207 on ebay. JJ is great to deal with, excellent communication & fast delivery from China, he ships DHL. My 1 micron scale started acting up & he took care of me quick & easy, even covered my shipping costs.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 4, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Yup, I highly recommend xiao1207 on ebay. JJ is great to deal with, excellent communication & fast delivery from China, he ships DHL. My 1 micron scale started acting up & he took care of me quick & easy, even covered my shipping costs.



Found his DROs on Ebay, thanks. Significantly less spendy than DRO Pro.


----------

